# jalallanikaan



## Gavril

What exactly does this word (as in_ En astu jalallanikaan_) mean?

Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

As far as I know the phrase has no special meaning apart from the fact that it is a very emphatic way to state one's refusal to do something. If you provide a complete sentence or two as an example, I may be able to elaborate.

GOM


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> What exactly does this word (as in_ En astu jalallanikaan_) mean?



I would not use the _-kaan _suffix, and I would change the word order:

_Tuohon taloon *en jalallani astu*.
I will *never*__* go* into that house.

_Edit:
It just occurred to me that the same idiom is used in English:
_I will *never set foot* in that house.

_


----------



## Gavril

No, tämä on nöyryyttävää. Kun kysyin kysymyksen, en huomannut, että _jalallanikaan _ositettaan kuin _jala-lla-ni-kaan_, vaan oletin että se sisältäisi jonkun _nika_-osa, joka muistutti minulle _nikamaa_ (luulin että sanat liittyisivät ehkä toisiinsa). Nyt tiedän, miksen löytänyt _nika-_sanaa mistään sanakirjasta.

Kiitos v.k.


----------

